# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Looking To Get Repaired After Receiving a Bad FUE Hair Transplant Procedure

## tbtadmin

In November of 2007 I traveled to another country to have an FUE hair transplant by a supposed world renowned hair transplant surgeon. I* was impressed with his website and with his credentials and he told me on the* phone that he was the first in North American to perform this type of surgery and [...]

More...

----------

